# 1000 مغناطيس نيوديوم



## -الفقى- (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مساعده للاعضاه انا عندى مغانط نيوديوم كميه كبيره 
انا ان شاء الله شغال فى مشروع المحرك المغناطيسى 
انا من مصر - القاهره









​


----------



## على المرسى (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انت جبت المغانط دى منين والسعر كام


----------



## -الفقى- (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعت لى رقمك واكلمك 
مش قادر ارسل رسايل


----------



## على المرسى (25 سبتمبر 2013)

دى رقمى ********** *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض و طلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني 
و رقم التلفون أو اي وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*​
يمكنك اخي استخدام رسائل الزوار أو تضيف ايميلك في جهة اتصالك


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 سبتمبر 2013)

-الفقى- قال:


> ابعت لى رقمك واكلمك
> مش قادر ارسل رسايل



أخي الفاضل الفقي 

هل يمكنك كتابة الطريقة التي اشتريت بها هذه المغناطيسيات و سعرها.... ليستفيد كل الأعضاء؟؟


و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## -الفقى- (27 سبتمبر 2013)

عملت اعلان على دوبزل

انا جبت المغانط من الخارج مع شخص


----------



## رشيد الديزل (16 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههه انا جبة نفس هذه انوعيه من المغناطيس من الصين ولكن المشكله في انتاج العمل قمت بتجربت بعض اتجارب التي شاهدتها في اليوتب ولكن للاسف لم افلح بها المشكله معقده وهيا تداخل القوى المغناطيسيه بعضها ببعض وتكون قوت فرمله يصعب فيها تدوير محور الدوار


----------



## mahmoudageeb (28 أغسطس 2014)

لقد قرأت على إحدى المواقع أن هناك بعض المواد توضع لجعل المجال المغناطيسى يتجه لإتجاه واحد حتى لا تحدث عمليه الفرمله


----------

